# dell monitor in power save mode, can't exit



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

The backlight of my laptop monitor has died so I have connected the laptop to a separate dell monitor with a VGA cable. The monitor worked fine for few weeks but then on its own went into power save mode. It says to press any key or move mouse to exit power save mode but neither works. How do you fix this?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Found this online:
http://en.kioskea.net/faq/5169-can-t-exit-power-saving-mode


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks for the link david, but my case is more complicated. The laptop is connected to a separate monitor which is in sleep mode. The laptop is not in sleep mode, its backlight has died but I can make out its screen faintly in bright light. It is working properly.
I cannot wake up the connected monitor, rebooting laptop does not help. 
I have no idea how to fix this.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Since you can still make out the laptop screen try to bring up the monitor properties and there will be settings to tweak the extra monitor output to be synced or extend the desktop.

By default the port syncs to the main monitor, like it was, but every once and a while the setting ****s up somehow and you have to reset it.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Propaganda said:


> Since you can still make out the laptop screen try to bring up the monitor properties and there will be settings to tweak the extra monitor output to be synced or extend the desktop.
> 
> By default the port syncs to the main monitor, like it was, but every once and a while the setting ****s up somehow and you have to reset it.


I extended the laptop screen to the monitor and played around with the display settings .. no luck. Finally, fixed it by replacing the monitor.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

